# Kayfun and Russian 91% Clones



## Rob Fisher (20/10/14)

Hi All,

I'm asked constantly to recommend a clone Kayfun or Russian 91% because I always say that's the best and cheapest way to start with building ones own coils and getting into RTA's. I have had terrible luck with my choice of clones both Kayfuns and Russians... but I know there are some decent clones out there and I want to recommend one to the people who ask me daily... please let me know which clone you would recommend and where you bought it?




Is there another RTA you would recommend as a starter RTA?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/10/14)

Thank you, this is very helpful!

When I'm at my laptop or iPad, I will change that 'like' to a 'winner'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (20/10/14)

I've got the Russian 91% clone from fasttech. When I bought it it was $26.70. 

Not a days issue with mine since I got it and it's still in use daily.

Im using it now since the beginning of this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/14)

Riaz said:


> I've got the Russian 91% clone from fasttech. When I bought it it was $26.70.
> 
> Not a days issue with mine since I got it and it's still in use daily.



You don't by any chance have the product code @Riaz? The reason I ask is because I bought 5 different Kayfuns and Russian clones from Fasttech and every single one was really crap and leaked... the one didn't even work out the box and was flung out the window and into the gorge. The very last thing I want to recommend is to take a stab in the dark with a clone on Fasttech... that is asking for a newbie to get a large carrot.


----------



## PuffingCrow (20/10/14)

@Rob Fisher 

Hi have just recently bought a kayfun clone plus v2 from a local retailer (vapemob), also had a cheaper kayfun that gave me endless hazzles, with this clone i can now say I have successfully build a coil and the vape is awesome, awesome clone really 1:1 very good manufacturing I almost wanted to keep it a secret in fear of not getting stock once i have more buks

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/14)

Thanks @PuffingCrow I assume you got this one at R600?

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/kayfun-lite-plus-v2-clone/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (20/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @PuffingCrow I assume you got this one at R600?
> 
> https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/kayfun-lite-plus-v2-clone/



@Rob Fisher that is correct that is the one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (20/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You don't by any chance have the product code @Riaz? The reason I ask is because I bought 5 different Kayfuns and Russian clones from Fasttech and every single one was really crap and leaked... the one didn't even work out the box and was flung out the window and into the gorge. The very last thing I want to recommend is to take a stab in the dark with a clone on Fasttech... that is asking for a newbie to get a large carrot.


I will post it here first thing in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/14)

I have moved this thread to Who has Stock so that the vendors can chirp in!

I am gonna get a couple to test and if they do leak or are crap the entire planet will hear about it and I will return it for a refund and not throw it in the gorge. I need to find a device I can happily recommend to a newbie convert moving from the commercial coils to making their own. We owe it to the vaping nation to find them a Kayfun or Russian that works the way it is supposed to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/10/14)

If it was a simple case of pay more and get a better clone this would be easier.

But I've read of people getting duds throught price ranges.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> If it was a simple case of pay more and get a better clone this would be easier.
> 
> But I've read of people getting duds throught price ranges.



Exactly! Price is no guarantee!


----------



## LandyMan (20/10/14)

I got the Heatvape Kayfun 3.1 ES, and I really can't complain at all. Got it from Vape King when they were running the specials.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (20/10/14)

I got the Kayfun 3.1 Clone by Yeashmo from Vape King (@ R350). I only had a small problem with it initially - the screw on the 510 connector made contact with the side which caused a short. Fixed it in a few seconds by sanding the screw head sides a bit. Perfect ever since - no other issues at all, no leaking at all.

http://vapeking.co.za/kayfun-3.1-stainless-steel-clone-by-yeahsmo.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (21/10/14)

Got the Russian 91% clone from VapeMob @R799.

Very pricey for a clone, but this is one damn fine 1:1 clone.

The only leaking that happens here is of my own fault - wicking bad/wrong will do that, no matter what clone or original you use.
I have since gotten VERY good at wicking this thing, and it has been nothing but smooth sailing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (21/10/14)

as promised, this is the link to the one i have

i see the price dropped drastically but none the less, this is an awesome clone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/10/14)

I have these 2 and they have never given me problems.

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1720600

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1648700

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/14)

Thanks for the feedeback guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for the feedeback guys!



No problem.


----------



## BansheeZA (21/10/14)

I have a 3.1 and a lite + both from yeahsmo bought from vapeking. 
The 3.1 was good out the box with no problems only the fill port that leaked a bit as most of the clones do because of the design. About 2 weeks in of using the top Oring where the chimney goes in to the topcap started to fail. The inner diameter of the Oring was a tad to small and the chimney crushed it to a point where it split. Just got some 4.47 X 1.73 mm orings and opened up the inner diameter with a dremel for the chimney to tightly fit over and not crush against. Problem solved. 
The lite had the same chimney issue immediately out the box but was sorted with the correct size Oring or one opened up with the dremel again for the chimney to fit.

I'm very happy with my 2 clones after the mods I did and will buy another one in a heartbeat

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## steve (22/10/14)

I have two russians , one original one clone. The clone is exactly the same one Riaz posted and is really, really good and amazing value for money

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil (22/10/14)

@Rob the following Rta is the hcgiar kayfun style. There are two holes in the posts super easy to build on bought it at vapeking for R500

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dr Phil (22/10/14)

Never had a leak on her


----------



## LandyMan (22/10/14)

dr phil said:


> View attachment 13589


Me likey this one!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## montezuma (13/11/14)

I got the Heatvape Kayfun 3.1, three days ago. Still early days. First coil I built came out at .9 ohms, was trying for 1.5 ohms. Nailed it on the second attempt.

So far no leaks, odd occasion getting a bit of liquid in my mouth. Not sure why. I have not tried filling it from the fill port at the bottom yet, filling by unscrewing the top cap only. 

Works great on the iStick and an evic. On my MVP 2 I have to screw in an adaptor as for some reason it is not making proper contact when connected direct on to it.

As I said, still early days, but so far very satisfied with the unit. As a newbie to this, my advice to others, trawl this site, you will find all the answers.


----------



## free3dom (13/11/14)

montezuma said:


> I got the Heatvape Kayfun 3.1, three days ago. Still early days. First coil I built came out at .9 ohms, was trying for 1.5 ohms. Nailed it on the second attempt.
> 
> So far no leaks, odd occasion getting a bit of liquid in my mouth. Not sure why. I have not tried filling it from the fill port at the bottom yet, filling by unscrewing the top cap only.
> 
> ...



As an evic owner you should definitely look into also getting an Eleaf Lemo - it is similar to the Kayfun and it was made to fit the evic 

I got one yesterday and as a Kayfun user myself I couldnt't be more pleased with it...review is here (if you're interested):

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/eleaf-lemo-rta.6760/


----------

